# alcohol in pregnancy



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya I'm 9 weeks pregnant with ivf twins!! am just wondering about alcohol i know on recent news reports they said no alcohol is best!!! but i was just wondering if a couple of glass of wine on holiday would harm? we are going to Spain for 2 weeks in a couple of days and just think it would be nice to have a grown up drink with a meal rather then water/lemonade!!! i have not had alchol now for over 4 months now unless you count a shandy!!! any advice would be great ta allyson xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

its up to you, I personally think that a couple of glasses while you are away will be fine. Anything that helps you enjoy your holiday.

But if you want to follow the recent advice, then thats fine too

Take care x


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

thank you for you advice i know i did have a few drinks when i was preganant with dd but that was 11 years ago now, already i can see things have changed so much!! feel like a 1st time mum 2 be again!!!!!! thanks again allyson xx


----------

